# why guns are bad!



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/blog...12/12/03/is_football_players_suicidemur.html/

wow.. them damn guns are at it again! cant we please get rid of all the guns in the world? i mean if there were no guns, no one would die...ever*... other than age and accidents.


*with out guns people wouldent stab people, people wouldent hang themselves, people wouldent wear cement shoes and go swimmin, people wouldent blow people up, people wouldent beat people down with a baseball bat, golf club, pipe, or hammer. without guns people wouldent poision people, and more importantly without guns we could elimintate jobs!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those wanting to be in the public eye should be required to take a common sense test. These idiots would be culled out quickly.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like this analogy from another site.

"I was arguing this exact same principle with one of my college professors. She kept saying guns kill people. The conversation ended pretty fast when I said fine, I agree with your thinking. Now I would like the 'C' on my paper removed from my grades as it wasn't me who earned that grade, it was my pencil. Since it is not the person behind the gun's fault, you cannot reasonably/logically blame ME for the poor grade, it was the fault of the pencil!"


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Sadly, there are so many that believe whatever the idiot box in their living room tries to peddle even if it's a pile of left handed poop from an incredible non-expert on the subject. Maybe the silly rug on his head was too tight or his boyfriend stood him up at the game.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmmm...What caliber of gun did OJ use?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if i really wanted to kill someone there are many other ways to get the job done.

and besides if they outlaw guns then only outlaws would have guns. if guns were outlawed then you could just go to an outlaw and buy a gun. but i wouldnt sell mine,LOL.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

uh oh.... a gun thread... hope it goes well


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

So the Navy seal's didn't kill bin Laden their guns did?.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

*Archie Bunker quote:*

*Gloria Bunker-Stivic:* Daddy, did you know that sixty percent of the people murdered in this country in the last ten years were killed by guns? 

*Archie Bunker:* Would it make you feel any better, little girl, if they was pushed out of windows?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

The guns did...seals were just hangin out


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Ninnyhammers ---- Costas and Whitlock, pure ninnyhammers.

I like this young lady.
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...e-murder-no-reason-to-take-away-rights-120512


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Time to outlaw subways too. They kill people....
http://news.msn.com/us/man-pushed-to-his-death-on-nyc-subway-tracks


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

9/11... Ban all box cutters, razor blades, and airplanes. Oklahoma City. Ban fertilizer and vans. People are stabbed to death so ban all knifes, screwdrivers and sharp objects. Ban all blunt objects. People use cars and trucks to intentionally kill. Ban all motorized vehicles. People are strangled so lets ban rope. We all know the extream liberal left is a bunch of NUTS!!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Ban the internet...people look up ways to poison people!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/mar/2/learning-from-the-dc-handgun-ban/#ixzz2E83sWu9P

The year after the Supreme Court struck down the District of Columbia&#8217;s handgun ban and gun-lock requirements, the capital city&#8217;s murder rate plummeted 25 percent. The high court should keep that in mind today as it hears oral arguments about a Chicago handgun ban.
Gun controllers screamed to high heaven that impending disaster would follow the court&#8217;s decision to junk some of the district&#8217;s gun controls. One of those screaming the loudest was Chicago Mayor Richard M. Daley, who incorrectly predicted more gun freedom would lead to more death and Wild West shootouts. Instead, in Washington, murder rates rose when the handgun ban was in effect and fell once the regulations were removed.
Chicago&#8217;s 1982 ban faired no better. The forthcoming third edition of &#8220;More Guns, Less Crime&#8221; shows that in the 17 years after a ban on new handguns went into effect, there were only two years when Chicago&#8217;s murder rate was as low as it was in 1982. The Windy City&#8217;s murder rate fell relative to America&#8217;s other 50 largest cities before the ban and rose relative to them afterward. For example, Chicago&#8217;s murder rate went from equaling the average for those other U.S. cities in 1982 to exceeding their average murder rate by 32 percent in 1992. There is no year after the ban that Chicago&#8217;s murder rate fared as well relative to other cities as it did in 1982.
That increase in murder rates isn&#8217;t surprising. Every time gun bans have been tried anywhere, murder rates have risen. Whether one looks at Ireland, Jamaica or England and Wales, the experience has been the same. Not only did murder rates fail to decline as promised, but the rates actually increased following gun bans.
In general, gun-control laws disarm law-abiding citizens - not criminals who don&#8217;t care about the law. The lesson is that freedom and safety go hand in hand.


Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/mar/2/learning-from-the-dc-handgun-ban/#ixzz2E8ZVTmKR 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

If the satire of this video doesn't get anti-gun people to see how stupid their position is, they just won't get it and are totally willing to sacrifice themselves and their families for their uneducated beliefs.


----------

